# Engine Seized - Yamaha 1984 200E Three Wheeler



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

So I have a Yamaha 1984 200E Three Wheeler with a possible seized engine. I got the trike about 2 months and just came around to working on her. When I got it the carb was off and has been off all winter. I did try the pull start and it worked and got a little put put out of her, just to see if it wasn't seized (knowing what I know now, probably not a good idea). Well I'm thinking with all this humidity and the carb off for so long it may have rusted the engine up. It is full of oil. The pull start won't budge after hooking the carb back up and tried to start with battery, nothing. Then tried to jump start it, didn't work. So I'm thinking of trying Kroil Oil, does it really work? I also heard to squirt some PB Blaster in there morning/night for a week and then try it. I'm hoping it will free up but any other advice is greatly appreciated. I'm not going to lie, I'm no gear head but not afraid to tackle anything motor related. 

***EDIT *** It was in neutral while trying to start. The neutral light was on when I hooked the battery and also had two people pushing me trying to get it into first gear, freeing it up. Thanks again for any help.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I would probably pull the head or the jug off and take a look inside. It sounds like it will need to need to be honed out at a minimum or bored out. They aren't too complicated to work on.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Carb of the motor for the winter = bad news. The cylinder walls are most likely rusted and no amount/brand of oil will get that motor running like it should. Tear it down and take a look.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The problem is you do not know what position the piston is in. Is it near or at tdc ( top dead center). Or is it at or near bdc ( bottom dead center). 

I aggree with the others take off the head and look at the piston. If it is stuck spray some wd-40 down along the rings. Let it sit over night then with a dead blow hammer. Or if you do not have a dead blow hammer using a block of wood, try and tap the piston downward. If it breaks loose you will be able to see what damage if any is done to the cylinder wall. 

Most likely you will have to rebuild the engine. Not hard to do just time consuming. If you do not have one get a book so you can set the timing.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. The piston was at the top. Put a little kroil in there and let it sit for about 45 mins. Tried the pull start, nothing so we took it off. Turned the pull start manually and walla she freed up. When we had the spark plug out and looked in with a flash light you could tell the piston moved down. So our thought was when I pulled it last it stopped at the top where no lube was. 

Now onto new problems. The carb was getting no gas after I cleaned her out, multiple problems here. 1. The petcock valve was clogged up. Popped her off and dropped her in some Yamalube. After sitting and blowing out with air compressor and cleaning some more she was ready to be put back in. Now we have gas running through the line to the carb, should be good....we already cleaned the carb up. Tried it again and nothing, the carb was still not getting gas. 2. Need a new float needle, no gas going through. So we jerry rigged it just to see if she would run. Turned the screw on the bottom of the carb and now the float is getting gas. She now fires with starting fluid but doesn't run gas for very long if at all. I'll either have to buy an after market carb or the parts that need to be replaced and a new petcock valve as the other one needs replacing. Once I can get a steady run from her it'll be onto the next possible problem, the gears. Got plenty of time before bow camp to get her up and running! I can't wait!!!

Not bad for a $50 buy. I can live putting a few hundred into her. The body is pretty much like new condition except for some minimal sun fading on the front fender. I'll see if I can post a few pics. I may have a few more question as this project continues! I've learned quite a bit over the last few days, it's been fun!


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, it was good to hear her purr yesterday, even if it was only on starter fluid....lolol

she sounded good!

we got fire, now its all about fuel !!!


----------



## sgwink (Aug 13, 2007)

Should be nice to see it yanking all our deer out of them backwoods! Great deal... Year round enjoyment is in store soon. boo yeah


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

DON'T BUY A NEW CARB
Take everything off that will come off the carb, and put it in a coffee can and cover everything with gas. Let it sit for acouple of days, then start cleaning everything with a soft rag, and use an air compressor, don't stick wires, or anything hard into any openings as you might scratch something and screw things up more than they are now. Take care with gaskets as you may be able to use them again. Check needle valves with the end of your thumb nail for nicks and scratches, they have to be smooth. Good Luck. This works for me, I just did a Honda 110 that I've had since 78, and haven't ran for a few years, did what I described above, and it's running today.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice! Glad to hear you got her running - even if it was just starter fluid. 

Carb work is a pain, but once you finger it out it's like magic. Just back away with your hands in the air and don't touch a thing!  

Can't wait to see you boggin down the neighborhood with the front wheel in the air and that shin-eating grin on your face! LMAO! :lol: 

Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Alright finally got her idling good. But now the problem is she only seems to be running at about 2000 RPM's in each gear. She has no giddy up. Tried messing with the set/idle screws on the carb but no change seems to make any difference. Could it be a timing issue?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Either a timing issue or still a carb problem.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Low compression will also cause power loss


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, I finally found the right manual and it appears that it may be a spark plug issue. Now that I know which one to get...thanks again!


----------

